# 2nd Annual Offroad Toy Run in Crosby



## Hotrod

Come on out for the 2nd Annual Toy Run. Bring anything 4x4. At Xtreme Offroad park in Crosby Dec 7th at 10am. Clothing and Toy donations for ages 0-16 accepted by Crosby church. We will have a police escort into Crosby a few miles to the drop off point and back. Park entry fees will be donated, half to Crosby Church and other half to Crosby Fire Dept. Come on out and help many needy families. Hope to see you there.


----------



## majekman

*toy run*

Sounds like fun ill get my buddies together see if they have plans maybe will can do this.


----------



## Hotrod

Sounds great. Have about 80 confirmed already. I have an event made on Facebook. I'll get the link posted here. Thank you


----------



## kyle2601

We are going to try and make it if I can get my bucket of bolts back together and I am off.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

I am going to go if I am not offshore like I was last year. Kyle let me know if you need any help. I am pretty good with a wrench


----------



## kyle2601

Mine just needs a clutch, Have to go drop it off at 3P next week. Then I will be able to pull wheelies from a stand still. Got my one way starter bearing replaced and new battery, brakes, need rear calipers tho. Funny how this **** adds up to so much.


----------



## Hotrod

If you live on the east side of Houston, Ron Craft Chevrolet is helping support the Toy Run. They will have a new truck on the showroom floor that is the donation drop off. If you would like to donate any new clothing or toys, you can stop by here. They will also be participating in the Toy Run parade. Thank you


----------



## Hotrod

Accepting donations thru Paypal to purchase new clothing and toys for the kids. Toy Run is this Saturday. Thanks


----------



## berto

I hope I can make it, S3 has taken a VERY long time to get me my bumper and the bikes apart :-/


----------



## kingfisher_105

A few pic from extreme toy run


----------



## Hotrod

It was great! Thank you to all that came and donated!!! We raised a great amount of donations!


----------

